# Can't login to Skillselect



## charlie72 (May 18, 2010)

I’m having a problem with login to the skillselect website. Each time I try it redirects to the main page.

I have looked at support and tried their options but it hasn’t cured it.

Computer information:

Internet explorer 10 ( not sure what I should do, they suggest that versions 7-10 may cause problems)

Windows professional 7


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi charlie72, 

were you able to log in before or were these problems present from day one? As a quick fix you could install a new browser (Firefox, Chrome) and try that. If this doesn't help you may want to try accessing the page on a different computer/laptop. If the problem occurs over multiple days and the if the tips on their support page don't help either, you should submit a bug report to the SkillSelect team. 

The system had some serious teething problems when it was introduced last year and there are still some bugs to be resolved. Scheduled system maintenance can also lead to temporary unavailability of the system, so make sure to try the login on multiple days. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## charlie72 (May 18, 2010)

Hi Monika,

Thanks for your reply. Yes I did exactly what you said and that has solved my problem. It does appear that Internet Explorer Version 10 will not work for the skillselect website.

Charlie72


----------

